# Palm Springs, CA area road cycling?



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend of mine recently moved to Cathedral City so my family and I will likely be vacationing there several times a year (not during the summer). Instead of flying one of my bikes back and forth from the PNW, I’m considering leaving one in her garage to use while I’m there. How cycling friendly is the area? I saw that there is some sort of designated bike loop around Palm Springs, but I tend to prefer 30-50 mile rural routes with low vehicle traffic and varied terrain. I’m admittedly spoiled living west of Portland but will I find many routes there that fit my tastes or is it more urban cycling? I checked Strava Routes and it didn’t look too promising.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

i don’t have any experience riding in that area, but I flew there from Eugene on a day trip a few weeks ago. I thought I had died and gone to heaven. Blue skies, 80 degrees.

The roads are wide and flat on the valley floor with plenty of hills nearby to spice things up. I’m sure you’ll be able to find a few loops to your liking.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

JSR said:


> i don’t have any experience riding in that area, but I flew there from Eugene on a day trip a few weeks ago. I thought I had died and gone to heaven. Blue skies, 80 degrees.
> 
> The roads are wide and flat on the valley floor with plenty of hills nearby to spice things up. I’m sure you’ll be able to find a few loops to your liking.


If you thought it was nice weather a few weeks ago, don’t go back in July when it’s 110.


----------

